# sedation?



## Badfish (Oct 25, 2009)

Has anyone heard of using 10 parts everclear and 1 part clove oil to sedate fish is there an actual product that will do this. I ask because I red belly p's and plan to move soon and need to keep them calm in the transfer container or there is a high risk of them attacking each other.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I don't recommend drugging your fish.

Keep them is dark containers should be enough.

For longer moves I use coolers with tank water and plants. Open to the air and sunlight.

my .02


----------

